# [Risolto] Problemi con Evolution e Libreoffice-bin

## ænigma

Ciao a tutti,

 da qualche tempo riscontro problemi con il client di posta Evolution che non mi permette di inviare posta, ma solo di riceverla. (Errore nella risposta di benvenuto: smtp209.alice.it Service not available - access denied).

L'altro problema è con Libreoffice-bin che non mi permette di stampare documenti aperti con questa suite in quanto non vengono visualizzate le opzioni di fondo pagina ( OK      MORE OPTIONS    ANNULLA). Grazie per l'attenzione.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Per il mail sei sicure che non e' cambiato il nome del server (leggendo qui sembra che quello giusto sia out.alice.it)?

Per libreoffice non ho capito bene il problema.

----------

## ænigma

Ho risolto Evolution cambiando il numero di porta dei messaggi in uscita, andando a leggere il post inviatomi da fedeliallalinea, era 25 e doveva essere 587 (non ho idea di come mai sia cambiato!). Per quanto riguarda Libreoffice, se mi salvo un documento scritto con questa suite, andando a cliccare "stampa", si apre una pagina di configurazione e una volta settato tutto dovrei cliccare "OK" in fondo alla pagina per dare il via alla stampa, ma dopo l'ultimo aggiornamento tutto questo è sparito.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Quindi quando vai da FIle->Stampa questo non ti abilita il bottone ok?

----------

## ænigma

Esattamente.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *aenigma wrote:*   

> Esattamente.

 

Puoi fare un screenshot giusto per vedere se salta all'occhio qualcosa?

----------

## ænigma

Come faccio ad inviare uno screenshot? Ce l'ho come file.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Puoi usare un servizio di pastebin per immagini tipo https://postimages.org/

----------

## ænigma

https://postimg.cc/4mDmBVpM

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ma il tuo problema e' che non vedi i bottoni o sono comunque disabilitati? Prova a spostare la finestra in alto tenendo premuto Alt e sostando la finestra con il mouse

----------

## ænigma

Grazie fedeliallalinea, domani proverò e ti farò sapere.

 Comunque, prima dell’aggiornamento, mi bastava scrollare per vedere i tasti in fondo.

----------

## fturco

 *aenigma wrote:*   

> Ho risolto Evolution cambiando il numero di porta dei messaggi in uscita, andando a leggere il post inviatomi da fedeliallalinea, era 25 e doveva essere 587 (non ho idea di come mai sia cambiato!).

 

https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Simple_Mail_Transfer_Protocol#Porte

----------

## ænigma

@fedeliallalinea

 si, utilizzando il tasto destro del mouse + alt, sono riuscito a muovere la schermata e a visualizzare i tasti in fondo alla pagina. Grazie.

@fturco

 volevo dire che la mail l'ho sempre utilizzata senza problemi, da qualche tempo non mi riusciva l'invio e non sapevo che erano cambiate le porte in uscita (da 25 a 587). Comunque grazie per l'interessamento.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *aenigma wrote:*   

> @fturco
> 
>  volevo dire che la mail l'ho sempre utilizzata senza problemi, da qualche tempo non mi riusciva l'invio e non sapevo che erano cambiate le porte in uscita (da 25 a 587). Comunque grazie per l'interessamento.

 

Probabilmente ha messo obbligatorio la crittazione TLS (porta di default 587) mentre prima ti lasciava anche spedire in chiaro (porta default 25)

----------

